# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Διατροφή gloster

## ggamb

Αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ συστηματικά με τα gloster και εχει πεσει πολυυυυυυυυ διάβασμα! (και νομίζω πως η συγκεκριμένη ράτσα θελει πάρα πολυ διάβασμα!). Λοιπόν σχετικά με τη διατροφή τους εχω βρει δύο απόψεις η μία λέει οτι θέλουν λιπαρούς σπόρους στο μείγμα τους και ιδιέτερα κατα την πτερόρροια και η άλλη οτι η διατροφή τους πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει περισότερους αμυλώδεις σπόρους, γιατι οι κύστες είναι σαν τα σπυριά τα δικά μας που τα ευνοεί το λυπαρό δέρμα. Με τι τα'ί'ζουμε τελικά??? μηπως θα μπορούσατε να μου δώσετε αναλογίες ενος σωστου μειγματος αν όντος χρειάζονται διαφορετική διατροφή?

----------


## maria83

βρε τι μου θυμιζει!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

τα ουσιωδη ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα πχ ω3 και ω6 ειναι απαραιτητα για την στιλπνοτητα στο φτερωμα .τα υπερβολικα (και οχι τα απαραιτητα ) λιπαρα  πρεπει να αποφευγονται .περισσοτερο αν εχει ηδη καποιος προβλημα ,σε μικροτερο βαθμο αν δεν εχει 


ενα μιγμα 65 κεχρι 10 βρωμη 10 περιλλα 5 νιζερ 5 κανναβουρι 5 λιναρι 

που στη συντηρηση γινετα  65 ,15 ,8,4,4,4 ειναι μια χαρα ,αρκει να δινεται καθε μερα σε ποσοτητα οχι πανω απο 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα πουλι .αν δινεις περισσοτερο χωρις ελεγχο  και με 80 κεχρι ,μπορει να εχεις παχυνση

----------


## ggamb

αυτο το μείγμα χρησιμοποιώ, απο εσάς το πήρα, βαζω όμως 7 κουταλάκια του γλυκού στην ταίστρα και βάζω φαγητό κάθε Κυριακή. στην αρχη διαλεγουν σπόρους αλλα στο τέλος δεν μένει τίποτα μέσα. Κάποια πουλιά το τρώνε με τη σειρα, εχω και ένα που δεν τρώει την περίλα!

----------


## jk21

να αλλαζεις το πολυ καθε δυο μερες μιγμα .αν πχ τρωνε τις πρωτες μερες του λιπαρους που εχουν και πολλες πρωτεινες ,τοτε αν δεν καει η πρωτεινη στη διαρκεια τη ημερας ,το βραδυ γινεται στον οργανισμο λιπος .γινεται μετατροπη ! τις επομενες μερες εχει αναγκες για πρωτεινες και θερμιδες και εχει μονο αμυλουχους σπορους και αν μαλιστα μενει μονο κεχρι ,δεν μπορει να συνθεσει πληρη πρωτεινη γιατι ναι μεν εχει σε ποσοτητα το βασικο αμινοξυ τρυπτοφανη αλλα εχει σε ελλειψη τα βασικα μεθειονινη και λυσινη .ετσι ενα πολυ καλο μιγμα γινεται ελλειπες ... μεγαλο λαθος η αλλαγη καθε μια βδομαδα .το ιδανικο ειναι καθε μερα .εστω να το κανεις καθε 2 ...

----------


## ggamb

θα το κάνω καθε 2 μέρες γιατί έχω κάθε αρσενικό μόνο του και θέλει χρόνο να βάζω κάθε μέρα ενα κουταλάκι. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

τοτε δεν εχεις τον απαραιτητο χρονο που χρειαζεσαι ,ωστε να μεγαλωνεις με προσοχη και παρατηρηση .... να το κανεις γιατι θεωρεις οτι και 2 μερες ειναι οκ και δεν θα εχεις προβλημα ,ισως εκ του αποτελεσματος αποδειχθει οκ .να το κανεις λογω ελλειψης χρονου ... ποσο χρονο μπορεις να ξοδευεις στα πουλια καθε μερα και ποσο χρονο θελει αυτο που συζηταμε;

----------


## ggamb

εχεις δίκιο σημερα το εφάρμοσα και δεν πέρνει χρόνο! είναι ίσως και πιο  γρήγορο απο το καθημερινό φύσημα της τροφής! για παρατήρηση εχω πολύ  χρόνο και τον αφιερώνω!!!! τωρα τα καθαρίσματα και τα τα'ί'σματα δεν  ειναι και το πιό αγαπημένο κομάτι της ενασχόλησης με τα καναρίνια!  :wink:

----------


## jk21

> εχεις δίκιο σημερα το εφάρμοσα και δεν πέρνει χρόνο! είναι ίσως και πιο  γρήγορο απο το καθημερινό φύσημα της τροφής! για παρατήρηση εχω πολύ  χρόνο και τον αφιερώνω!!!! *τωρα τα καθαρίσματα και τα τα'ί'σματα δεν  ειναι και το πιό αγαπημένο κομάτι της ενασχόλησης με τα καναρίνια!*



ουδεις αντιλεγει ! αλλα απαραιτητα δυστυχως !

----------


## yannis37

το πολύ κάθε δυο μέρες φαι και να τα συνηθήσεις σε μια στανταρ μεζούρα.
1-1,5 κουταλάκι του γλυκού την ημέρα(αναλόγως το κουταλάκι )
- εγω μετραω με ταιστρα αυγοτροφής ατομική - μια κοφτή την ημέρα

----------

